# Business Opportunity to be had!! (Ignite Leisure)



## paul24 (14 Jun 2005)

Just had a call from a friend who asked me to join him this Sat or Sunday afternoon in the Regency or Great Southern for a couple of hours for a "great business opportunity" It only costs €15 and you must wear a shirt and tie. He wouldn't reveal any more and said he had already joined up to this opportunity with a couple of his family and friends.

He refused to divulge any further information and said that the people at this "conference" explained everything and that this is the way he was invited. It was easier for them to explain everything about this opportunity.

Is my friend gone completely mad or which scam is this.
Does anybody know anymore about this or is everybody sworn to secrecy and we will all meet to realise our fortunes this weekend !!

Paul


----------



## tallpaul (14 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

Has the smell and feel of a pyramid scheme http://www.pyramidschemealert.org/PSAMain/home.html.

Wouldn't touch it with a bargepole...


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*



			
				paul24 said:
			
		

> you must wear a shirt and tie.



And nothing else? Any chance it's a swingers' party? I might go if it is.


----------



## patspost (15 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

Prob a catalogue based pyramid system, cleaneze or  amway.
Might be worth going along for the laugh, note that they will be vague on what you have to do, e.g. cold calling door to door will prob not be mentioned, instead will prob focus on getting othre people to do the cold calling i.e. recruiting more.
Worth looking at the slick sales techneques they use and how the main guy is able to remember everybodies name etc. Try and think of a few awkward questions to ask and look for specific answers, if he doesn't have the answers ask if anybody else involved in the room  has them.


----------



## demoivre (15 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

Anything that sounds too good to be true usually is !!!


----------



## SineWave (15 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

Re; "it might be worth going along for the laugh".

At €15, I wonder who'll be laughing?


----------



## daltonr (15 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

I'd pay €15 to go along and ask some pointed questions and see how they react.  Remember if they can't answer your question it looks bad to all of the people there who might join up.

-Rd


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

Why not book the function room next to them and put up a sign saying "even greater business opportunity" (and maybe something else convincing like "earn €€€€€€s [from the comfort of your own home]" and only charge €14 in?


----------



## ThomasJ (15 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

This is for a company called ignite leisure..

www.ignite-leisure.com

before you go read this..

worth a read

Save your €15.. believe me


----------



## Fingalian (16 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

Sounds like Amway.


----------



## Lemurz (17 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

Some nerve charging €15 for guests!

Most pyramid scams let guests see their business presentation for free.

I love to go and ask for a money back guarantee if it's so amazing!!!


----------



## Decani (17 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

I think the idea is that you tell people how to start off a pyramid scheme themselves and charge people in to your presentation. Which is going to be about how to set up your own pyramid scheme.


----------



## SineWave (18 Jun 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

I know a guy who went along a few years ago and was told by the presenter that he himself had made a fortune.

My friend questioned him afterwards and was given a tape (copied probably worth 99p) to listen to.

After a few weeks he got a phone call requesting the (99p) tape back if he wasn't going to sign up!


----------



## digidy21 (18 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

I was just at one of these meetings yesterday in a hotel in donabate. I was invited in the exact same way Paul24 was. I was invited by a friend who was involved and had got his family involved ...blah, blah, blah ...€15, wear a shirt & tie...blah, blah... oppurtunity not to be missed....blah, blah. I repeatedly asked him  was it Pyramid scheme and he swore blind it wasnt. and of course guess what??

 The company called themselves Ignite Leisure and it had all the markings of a very well organised scam. they boasted of great results in the UK market place and how they now were now trading in Ireland, UK, Holland, Canada and.......... Iran. Basically it was a ten minute presentation on the 'AMAZING' not to be missed oppurtunity. and then 3 hours on how to sign other people up. they even boasted about being affiliated with Timesahare Companies, not something most people would want to admit. they had amazing figures showing travel prices are rising and how expensive they will get in the next 3 years. had to laugh at that one. There were even extremely believable guys giving testimonials.funny though that with all the money they all made not one of them splashed out the money on a decent suit for the presentation. you would think that making all this free money you would at least dress to impress?? seems not though. they are so rich now they just dont care. 

needlles to say when they handed out the contarcts to sign away our €2500 we decided it was time to leave. but not before we were repeatedly asked why we would not sign and 'what the problem was'. 

I have spent this morning searhing the web and have found nothing but warnings.It seems that they are well known across the UK and change their name on a regular basis. this is my favourite:

[broken link removed]


Bottom line, STAY WELL AWAY,except for comedy value. In fairness it was a great show for €15. You get comedy at its best, from real actors.

My favourite quote form the presentation:

"if you dont have €2500, then borrow it from someone who does and give it to us. then if you didnt have it to begin with and you dont have it now then whats the problem".   Classic


 digidy21


----------



## GreatDane (18 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

I'd wonder what kind of "friend" would phone you up with this kind of stuff, tell you wear a shirt and tie, pay up €15 and nothing else 

... I'd phone them back and give them a telling off, ask them if your friendship is really worth anything to them etc (I guess it is worth something to them .. probably part of the €15  )





			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> And nothing else? Any chance it's a swingers' party? I might go if it is.


 

ROFL   

Would you rather a shirt & tie, or a toga party out of interest Clubman ? 




Regards


G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## digidy21 (18 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

I was pretty pissed off with this 'friend' alright but to be honset I was more embarassed for him that he had bought into this. I reckon when he saw how pissed I was at him taking me to this he realised just how much he has been scammed. I think the last thing he needed was crap from me to top it off.


----------



## Jister (18 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

I was at an Amways one once. 4 couples in a friends house and luckily we all saw through it (the guy doing it was a friend of a friend). Had a few drinks afterwards once he left and had a good laugh about it.

Anyway the guy doing the presentation was a real smoothie and it sounded like a great idea (until we thought about it!)

However he had two "apprentices" with him who he had signed up. I felt sorry for them because they hadn't a clue how silly they were.


----------



## doggiesherd (20 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

I was at the exact same thing that Digidgy21 was on, it is a really well organised scam and I couldn't stress hard enough to stay away from it. 

There was alot of people there that I knew, and apparently were making a fortune but what they were really going was ripping off their mate by getting them to join in on the scheme. Everyone that joins, Ignite Leisure make €1,300 and they are hiding behind the Tourism Industry.

I wish I bought my Mini-Disk in with me so I could record it and have a laugh on a daily basis.

Plus, they don't even play for the venue.


----------



## Harbourview (21 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

Unfortunately my wife has been brainwashed by theese people and invested along with her brothers. The whole thing smacks of "SCAM" some of the sales techniques are to, Sit between couples and not give them an opportunity to discuss. Big cheers when a new (lamb to the slaughter) has signed up. Holiday special offers (that can be found easily on any search for the same price without joining up). Blinded by sales pitches of the "potential" fortune to be made. 


​We've seen it and we know from previous personal experience that at least 95% of the "gullible" people that join through "hype," "pressure," 
"greed," and "indifference" will lose money! That is a "PROVEN" fact but experience has also proved that there are none so blind as those that "WILL-NOT-SEE" therefore, arguing the point with such "Simpletons" is..futile indeed!

Sadly, it is only when people lose money and friends and credibility that they even begin to think "soberly" and not through glasses clouded with the scum of avarice. Most people are like spoilt teenagers who insist on going their own way and doing their own thing until the mistakes are made and then they say: "I should have listened." By then it is of course too late - the damage is done. How many schemes must come along before people realise it is only the "chosen-few" at the top that make the money? The Maths "dictate" it!

History just keeps on repeating itself. Titan, Delfin, Infinity, Hearts, The Money Tree etc, etc, etc. Every time a few people make money and the rest lose and still people think the next one will be different. How many times do you need to get kicked in the b...s before you get out of the way?

They will say, "top professionals are joining." I say, "If they were at the top of their game they would not need a "Ponzi" money-go-round scheme and they would have enough "sense" and "conscience" not to join." They will say, "people are going on holiday." I say, "Their are numerous cases of people who could not obtain a booking and have consequently asked for their money back only to be "threatened."" And speaking of threats, even newspaper reporters have been threatened, for example "James Ellis" who wrote several articles on the matter. Then there is the "Website Masters" that have been threatened, bullied and gagged for example Ollie of singingpig. What a nice outfit they are promoting! You say, "people are enjoying themselves." I say, "the dozens of people who have not been able to go on holiday or get a refund are not enjoying themselves!" They are too busy communicating with the OFT etc.

Do they really expect people to hand over €2,500 to a company that has...

No Proper Office Address!
No Proper Premises!
No Company Registration!
No Registered Directors!
No Accounts Posted! 
No Tax or VAT Paid!
No Credit Card Facility with Guarantee!
No COOLING OFF PERIOD!
No Chance to Think Things Over!
No Problem breaking the 7-Day £200 Rule!
No ABTA Membership - Therefore, No Holiday Guarantee!

To a Company that has Affiliates that have never even heard of them or have quickly cut-off association with them!
To a Company that only tells you which hotel is being used at the last minute so as to avoid being raided!
To a Company who's founders have a history of screwing people and then clearing off!
To a Company that only uses PO Boxes!
To a Company that has No Proper Phone Numbers, only 0845 numbers and Mobiles!
To a Company with whom you have NO LEGAL RIGHTS because they were set-up in Canada! 
To a Company who's top people keep their money in OFF-SHORE ACCOUNTS!

Only "simpletons" would do that!

Now I ask you ...

How can a Company that claims to turn-over £120 million NOT POST ACCOUNTS?
How can they give such big discounts when all other Companies are struggling because of increasingly Tight Margins?
How can the Product have any REAL value when MOST of the money is paid out in 5-6 levels of COMMISSIONS!
How can people make money when their first two BEST FRIENDS -- PASS-UP in the Pay Plan Structure!
How can average people make money when it takes 4 recruits to get your money back and average people only recruit 2!

Now consider this ...

You are NOT allowed to know what kind of meeting you are going to attend!
You are NOT allowed in without Proper Dress Code - Someone could make a killing just selling ties at the hotels!
You are NOT allowed in without paying €15 for the Privilege of being CONNED!
You are NOT allowed to see a Web~Site until you have handed over €2,500!
You are NOT allowed to go away and think it over - if you do you are in fact, barred for ONE-YEAR! 
You are NOT allowed to simply trade in the Product - You MUST bring people to the Trainings!

Consider also the fact that everything is TAKEN-OUT of YOUR hands and that you will have to ENDURE a TIME-SHARE/CHARISMATIC STYLE MEETING for up-to 4-HOURS with few breaks and NO refreshments where you will be made to feel REALLY GUILTY or even STUPID if you don't sign-up there and then!

Do they actually expect people to consider this is normal practice for a legitimate business? Because, if they do, they should be living with Michael Jackson -  "Wacko's" together!! 

Do they really expect people to accept that the "CULT-LIKE" - MIND-CONTROL TECHNIQUES being used in these so-called business meetings are "Normal?"
Because, if they do, they need help, they need to go and see a "CULT" Specialist and get their minds deprogrammed! If they do, they've lost the plot completely, they are coccooned  in their own little "Personal-Matrix-World" of "make-believe," so get a grip, wise-up and for goodness sake don't draw anymore friends into their rediculous "Money-Game!"

By the way, are they declaring all this big-money  they claim to be earning to the Revenue - SOME HOPE! And then they have the audacity to say it's a perfectly legitimate enterprise, everybody should just be positive. Don't make me laugh, they will be the first one on a plane when the "S... hits the fan" and won't be hanging around to bail their friends out will they? Like all "Cold-Hearted" SCAMMERS they will drop them like a hot poker and run-off into the night and all I can say is: "GOOD RIDANCE!"
Check this Link Out Ignite Leisure are there:


http://www.crimeshare.net/list.html


----------



## gordongekko (21 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

They were talking about this on liveline today did anyone hear it and what did they say?


----------



## RainyDay (21 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*



			
				gordongekko said:
			
		

> They were talking about this on liveline today did anyone hear it and what did they say?


You can replay the show on the RTE website if you wish.


----------



## pricilla (22 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

A friend from work asked me recently and I went along not knowing the name of the company too. I had been at an Amway one years ago so I knew what to expect. (My mother had forced me to go to it, because the guy pushing it was really religious and she believed everything- thanks mam you'd swallow a tank  ) 
Anywho, it was totally cringe because there was a load of people from work there, all signed up already, Euphony was the name of the company. I couldn't wait to get out of there, I was morto, and then had to go on to say, "oh no I'm just too busy" when I actually should have said "ye pack of clowns"
I wouldn't mind but the average salary of the boys here is about €90,000 a year, so maybe they were looking at it as gambling or disposable income.
It had the diagrams up, and they were sideways pyramids, like cop on, the first few in may make money, but you have to screw over your friends to do it.


----------



## Carpenter (22 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

This is being covered on Joe Duffy's show at the moment!


----------



## Harbourview (22 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

Just posted this on Scam.Com

Ignite Leisure are on the list !!!!
Crineshare 
I have also sent this email to the govt, opposition leaders agencies and the press who should be doing something about this scam. Feel free to do the same, if we all put enough pressure on they cant ignore us so lets do it


----- Original Message -----                                           To: webmaster@finance.ie ; C&Eantifraud@revenue.ie ; lliston@revenue.ie ; info@ag.irgov.ie ; info@odce.ie ; cork@mabs.ie ; joe.costello@orieachtas.ie ; info@96fm.ie ; info@justice.ie ; enda.kenny@orieachtas.ie ; taoiseach@taoiseach.ie ; webmaster@entemp.ie ; editorial@phoenix-magazine.com ; sbpost@iol.ie ;tcmtext@tcm.ie;57live@rte.ie;info@tv3.ie;tonightvb@rte.ie;thebusiness@rte.ie;liveline@rte.ie;news@tv3.ie;
Sent: Thursday, September 22, 2005 10:35 AM
Subject: Fw: Ignite Leisure



----- Original Message ----- 
From: name removed 
To: liveline@rte.ie 
Sent: Wednesday, September 21, 2005 1:42 PM
Subject: Ignite Leisure


Hi All,
Thought you might be interested in this subject some links provided, it is more about Ignite Leisure. Please take some action and investigate this so called club before they remove any more cash from people in this country.
Regards,
name taken out

Askaboutmoney.com 


http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=11413

UKFW UK Fraud Watch

http://fwuk.atspace.com/

Unfortunately my wife has invested along with her brothers and is now trying to get more friends and family to join. It is only a matter of time before they go the way of all the other "get rich quick", "make a fortune" schemes and I am "persona non grata" as I do not want to get involved. See for yourself.

IGNITE LEISURE

Do you really expect people to hand over €2,500 to a company that has...

No Proper Office Address!
No Proper Premises!
No Company Registration!
No Registered Directors!
No Accounts Posted! 
No Tax or VAT Paid!
No Credit Card Facility with Guarantee!
No COOLING OFF PERIOD!
No Chance to Think Things Over!
No Problem breaking the 7-Day £200 Rule!
No ABTA Membership - Therefore, No Holiday Guarantee!

To a Company that has Affiliates that have never even heard of them or have quickly cut-off association with them!
To a Company that only tells you which hotel is being used at the last minute so as to avoid being raided!
To a Company who's founders have a history of screwing people and then clearing off!
To a Company that only uses PO Boxes!
To a Company that has No Proper Phone Numbers, only 0845 numbers and Mobiles!
To a Company with whom you have NO LEGAL RIGHTS because they were set-up in Canada! 
To a Company who's top people keep their money in OFF-SHORE ACCOUNTS!

Only "simpletons" would do that!

Now I ask you...

How can a Company that claims to turn-over £120 million NOT POST ACCOUNTS?
How can they give such big discounts when all other Companies are struggling because of increasingly Tight Margins?
How can the Product have any REAL value when MOST of the money is paid out in 5-6 levels of COMMISSIONS!
How can people make money when their first two BEST FRIENDS -- PASS-UP in the Pay Plan Structure!
How can average people make money when it takes 4 recruits to get your money back and average people only recruit 2!

Now consider this...

You are NOT allowed to know what kind of meeting you are going to attend!
You are NOT allowed in without Proper Dress Code - Someone could make a killing just selling ties at the hotels!
You are NOT allowed in without paying €15 for the Privilege of being CONNED!
You are NOT allowed to see a Web~Site until you have handed over €2,500!
You are NOT allowed to go away and think it over - if you do you are in fact, barred for ONE-YEAR! 
You are NOT allowed to simply trade in the Product - You MUST bring people to the Trainings!

Consider also the fact  that everything is TAKEN-OUT of YOUR hands and that you will have to ENDURE a TIME-SHARE/CHARISMATIC STYLE MEETING for up-to 4-HOURS with few breaks and NO refreshments where you will be made to feel REALLY GUILTY or even STUPID if you don't sign-up there and then!

Do  actually expect people to consider this is normal practice for a legitimate business? Because, if you do, you should be living with Michael Jackson - "Wacko's" together!!



Don’t Be Conned by them think first and keep your money for real investments.


----------



## Harbourview (26 Sep 2005)

*Re: Business Opportunity to be had!!*

Typical of Ignite Leisure, this is their address, it is an answering service company. Keep your eyes open here is more. They use theese facilities to avoid being contacted by the revenue etc.

Registrant:
 Ignite Leisure
 Riverlodge
 Lucan
 Co. Dublin, Co. Dublin 
 UK
 Domain name: IGNITELEISURE.COM
 Administrative Contact:
    Support, Domain  domains@orbit-internet.com
    5 Clifton Square
    Lytham, Lancashire FY8 5JP
    UK
    01253 740500    Fax: 01253 736360
 Technical Contact:
    Support, Domain  domains@orbit-internet.com
    5 Clifton Square
    Lytham, Lancashire FY8 5JP
    UK
    01253 740500    Fax: 01253 736360

 Registration Service Provider:
    Orbit Internet, support@orbit-internet.com
    01253 740500
    01253 736360 (fax)
http://www.orbit-internet.com
    Contact us to obtain DNS/Nameserver changes, and general domain support
    questions.
*
 Registrar of Record: TUCOWS, INC.
 Record last updated on 01-Apr-2005.
 Record expires on 03-Feb-2007.
 Record created on 03-Feb-2005.
 Domain servers in listed order:
    NS1.ORBIT-INTERNET.NET   213.232.90.145
    NS2.ORBIT-INTERNET.NET   80.253.108.45

 Domain status: ACTIVE
Results for query:
Try Another Query
Registrant:
 OMI
 3 The Quadrant
 Coventry, West Midlands CV1 2DY
 UK
 Domain name: OMICLUB.COM
 Administrative Contact:
    Singh, Gurdeep  gsingh@omiclub.com
    3 The Quadrant
    Coventry, West Midlands CV1 2DY
    UK
    07903 733439
 Technical Contact:
    Internet, Orbit  domains@orbit-internet.net
    5 Clifton Square
    Lytham, Lancashire FY8 5JP
    UK
    01253 740500    Fax: 01253 736360

 Registration Service Provider:
    Orbit Internet, support@orbit-internet.com
    01253 740500
    01253 736360 (fax)
http://www.orbit-internet.com
    Contact us to obtain DNS/Nameserver changes, and general domain support
    questions.

 Registrar of Record: TUCOWS, INC.
 Record last updated on 25-Apr-2005.
 Record expires on 22-Jan-2006.
 Record created on 22-Jan-2004.
 Domain servers in listed order:
    NS1.LIVEDNS.CO.UK   
    NS2.LIVEDNS.CO.UK   

 Domain status: ACTIVE


* 

*Contact Information *
*Postal Address*

River Lodge Business Centre,
Hills Industrial Estate,
Lucan,
Co. Dublin.
Ireland.

*Telephone:*01 - 628 1933*Fax:*01 - 628 1937*E-mail:*services@.rlcom.com


----------



## Harbourview (26 Sep 2005)

Wanted Criminal  !!!

Gurdeep Singh. 
Check out the link and look at the previous post !!
Now isn`t that strange and unusual !!!!

[broken link removed]


----------



## digidy21 (1 Oct 2005)

when they handed out the contracts at the meeting I attended, nobody was allowed leave the room while this was going on and obviously we werent allowed take the contract home with us to study. would have liked to have got a copy of it but no chance. once they knew we werent signing up, it was snapped back. the business address on it was:

Ignite Leisure, 
1 Mapp St, 
Belize City, 
Belize, 
CA 44603


----------



## RainyDay (6 Oct 2005)

RTE News covered this on the [broken link removed] yesterday, including a mention of AAM.


----------



## doggiesherd (10 Oct 2005)

My brother brought me to see this setup.

I am going to go again which minidisk and mic and record it.


----------



## mariagil (23 Oct 2005)

****************READ THIS* *BEFORE* *YOU SIGN UP TO* *IGNITE LEISURE******** I went to the regency on sat and although it seems like a fantastic offer and a great way to make money, however you are requested by them to pay a €2500 registration fee to join. I went home and said it to my parents about borrowing the money. You are told NOT to mention anything about what you have seen in the confrence, it has to remain secret. Anyway I did tell them as there is no way people are going to lend money when the don't know what for. The minute I mentioned the name "ignite Leisure" my dad said NO WAY!!! Recently on Live Line (radio show) they had been discussing the venture and it was flooded with calls about how people have beem scammed out of their money. I counln't believe this, what i had seen seemed to be completely legimate and above board, so i decided to investigate the organisation. I google'd ignite leisure and the first two links had "SCAM" in them, so I checked out rte.ie and searched it there too, hoping for a link about the Live Line sow, but aparently it was featured on the 6.01 news on the 6th of October this year, its title was about concerns growing about this organistion, and their business corresspondant was investigating it. I don't have the programme to run the artical but i suggest people try and look at it. It looks brilliant, with no risk when you are in the place. I do believe there is an element of brainwashing in it. And of course they tell you how 92% of people attending as guests sign up. This part is true, you see it yourself if you decide to go. Their stucture is claimed as a non-pyramid scheme, This cannot be true as when you join you become a junior agent, you have to get two more to join and you recieve €350 when you do. Getting people to join is referred to as a "sale". On your 3rd sale you become a Senior agent, and the two sales you made are now "working" for you. They in turn try get people to join and so on. IT FORMS A PYRIMID!!!! The one thing that really sticks out in my head is when i asked where the money they pay people with is coming from, the question was completly dodged. I don't know how they are getting around it considering that it's illigal. Having researched the industry I have decided NOT to join as I do not want to risk €2500, although it may not seem as a great deal of money to some people, I'm sure it could be much more beneficial to me in another area. I advise others to do this.


----------



## suzzi (1 Nov 2005)

Maybe my greed or foolishness prevents me to see the scam side of Ignite. I have been to a seminar and the scheme does appear to be one that resembles the multi-level marketing companies that were out in force some years ago - many are still around.

The general statement that seems to be banded around is that people at the bottom of the "Pyrimad" (a rose by any other name) will be scammed. However without mentioning Company names some of thoses are still around and activtely growing even after 30 years. I am lead to believe that Ignite has only been around over a short period.

I was under considerable pressure to sign the form and when I raised questions about it I was promptly asked to leave -

I have been working hard for all my life and one thing that does drive me to do well is my Kids and ensure that I can provide a decent upbringing for them.
If by that you feel I am Greedy- I agree with you I am Greedy.

But please can someone provide real prove that this company is unethical, illegal or scam merchants in simple terms.

I would also like to here from people who have become a member followed Ignites Procedures and where not paid.


Many Thanks

Suzzi


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Nov 2005)

...?


----------



## RainyDay (1 Nov 2005)

suzzi said:
			
		

> I was under considerable pressure to sign the form and when I raised questions about it I was promptly asked to leave -


Is this not enough by itself to persuade to run a mile away from this one?


----------



## Carpenter (1 Nov 2005)

suzzi said:
			
		

> Maybe my greed or foolishness prevents me to see the scam side of Ignite. I have been to a seminar and the scheme does appear to be one that resembles the multi-level marketing companies that were out in force some years ago - many are still around.
> 
> The general statement that seems to be banded around is that people at the bottom of the "Pyrimad" (a rose by any other name) will be scammed. However without mentioning Company names some of thoses are still around and activtely growing even after 30 years. I am lead to believe that Ignite has only been around over a short period.
> 
> ...


 
I don't want to offend or insult anyone or their level of intelligence but I could never understand how people cannot see why pyramid schemes are a scam.  Programmes like Live Line and Pat Kenny's radio show have done much in recent years to highlight the issue of pyramid schemes, such as Ignite Leisure.  I can only conclude that the people who get involved in these "investment schemes" believing them to be "investments" really WANT to believe they are making an investment, they WANT to believe that the laws of mathematics do not apply?  But can these people explain how a business that does not provide a service or product which people will buy or pay for constitutes an investment or business- how does the money grow?  Rant over


----------



## Jister (17 Jan 2006)

There was a big 2 page spread on this scam in the Sunday World this week. It seems they are gone bust.


----------

